# Brent, AL young male GSD in rural shelter needs rescue



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2010)

Young male GSD in rural AL shelter needs rescue quickly. Open intake facility with high euth rate, no air conditioning. He is 2 years old or under, hw status unknown, very nice dog, walks on lead. Contact is Christina at [email protected] This shelter is located in central AL about 35 miles west of Birmingham.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks very sweet - just needs a bath and some decent groceries. Bump.....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*I have a potential adopter here, in Sarasota......she just bought a new home with acreage in Parrish..........I'll get a hold of Christina in the morning, and email tonight--WISH ME LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wishing you luck! Hope it works out for this young man....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

duplicate thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...young-m-small-rural-stifling-hot-shelter.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

didn't see this one...asked mods to close this one since the other has more info regarding temp., vetting help and transport help


----------

